# Green for prep for slingshot



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

i guess logically you could allow the fork to dry for a couple of years. However i hvae seen two references to processin green forks by ; one boiling the wood to dry it out and the second method put the green fork in the microwave for two minutes ? I know if you dry them naturally it is good to put wax on the ends of the forks and handel to keep the wood from splitting. Do these methods work? Serious question not joking ? Thanks Jim.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Many suggestions involve starting with ~20 seconds on high in a microwave. I tried that and ended gradually increasing the amount of time until I got up to 2 minutes. At the end of the process, I was unable to hear any pressure coming out of the ends. When you get to that point, put the fork in a ziploc bag during a run through a microwave cycle. If the bag doesn't show any ballooning effect, then there's nothing more coming out of the fork.

One important thing is to make sure the fork cools back down to room temperature before you give it another run through the microwave. They don't always cool down quickly when they build up serious internal heat. There have been a good number of stories about forks catching on fire while being microwaved or turning into charcoal on the inside, and you want to avoid those things happening.

If you dry them naturally, you can paint the cut ends with carpenter's glue or latex paint. Those seal the ends as well as wax. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks guys . Recently I catch myself looking at trees and brush piles ,going ---hummmm theres a good fork! ;->.

I have made several slingshots lately and like the looks of some made from natural forks. Next project ! Being retired gives you more time

to think of preject to do. Thanks for the feed back. Jim.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

you can also get a good bit of forks and put them inside for about a month and a half and the will be dry.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

We microwaved dry wood and it split to high heaven...was fast curing some epoxe and it almost ruined the blank. We resurected it, filling the cracks with epoxe and a sewing needle to pack it in all the way...it did work out but don't be surprised if your wood cracks. I realize you are microwaving wet green wood and we microwaved already dry wood (over 10 years dry). It depends on the wood too obviously.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe a difference between actual 'green' "moisture" and 'sap'... I don't like the thought of trying to artificially dry out 'sap' whereas water evaporation done slowly would let the structure of the wood keep its shape... well,... just my 0.02cents worth...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Microwave works, low temp in oven for a couple of hours works, boiling works, putting in trunk of car for a couple of weeks during summer works...etc. etc. etc. there have been a number, OK at this points probably dozens of threads on drying methods. I would suggest you use the search function as some of these threads go into great detail as to methods. One thing I will say it doesn't matter your method of drying, some forks crack, some forks don't be prepared.


----------

